# Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?



## Lauren (4. Oktober 2009)

*Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*

Hallo Community 

Ich wechsel demnächst meinen Anbieter von Alice (6.000 kbit/s Download) auf wilhelm.tel (100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload). Leider finde ich auf der Seite des Providers nur ein sehr unaufgeräumtes Forum und keine passenden Antworten.
Welche Geräte (Modem/Router) benötige ich dafür und unterstützen diese auch optimal die Geschwindigkeiten?


----------



## midnight (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*

Naja wie werden die Daten denn übertragen? Per Glasfaser oder Kupferkabel? Ich tippe auf ersteres. Eigentlich solltest du da ein Modem von wilhelm.tel bekommen - einfach mal nachfragen.
Beim Router ist es fast egal was du kaufst. Im Idealfall einen ohne Modem, mit Gigabit-Lan und wenn nötig auch n-wlan. Bei D-Link gibts ein paar hübsche (=

so far


----------



## rabit (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*

Ja würde auch Dlink empfehlen.
 D-Link DIR-655


----------



## KrickKrack (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*



midnight schrieb:


> Beim Router ist es fast egal was du kaufst. Im Idealfall einen ohne Modem, mit Gigabit-Lan und wenn nötig auch n-wlan. Bei D-Link gibts ein paar hübsche (=
> 
> so far




Nana. Da stimmt so wohl nicht.
Also ich bei KD auf 32MBit umgestiegen bin suchte ich auch einen neuen Router.
Also fing ich an zu suchen. Ergebnis: So gut wie keins.
Dann war ich auf einer Fachmesse, auf der quasi alle Hersteller vertreten waren. (AVM, D-Link, Netgear, ...)

Nicht ein einiziger konnte mir auch nach halbstündiger suche in den Tiefen der technischen Beschreibungen eine verbindliche Antwort geben.
Und die suchten nicht in den technischen Details im Handbuch, sondern in den internen Unterlagen.

AVM konnte mir nur einen internen Wert geben, den Sie auf jeden Fall schaffen. Das war damals die  Fritz!Box 7170 mit einen garantierten Durchsatz von 20MBit/s.

Die meisten glauben, dass wenn ein Router ein 100MBit Anschluss hat, dass er diese Geschwindigkeit dann auch routen kann, aber das hat mit der Realität wenig bis nichts zu tun.

Bis vor ein paar Jahren konnten Router max. 10-15MBit. Das hat sich mitlerweile natürlich geändert, aber ob es derzeit einen gibt der 100 schafft?
Beliebig zugreifen würde ich mal sagen kannst du auf keinen Fall.

Ich habe zur Zeit den DIR-655 aber auch der schafft meines Wissens nach keine 100.


----------



## grubsnek (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*

Ich hab mal auf der AVM Seite gelesen, dass die Fritzbox 7270 etwa 80Mbit/s im Download und 60Mbit/s im Upload schaffen soll, sofern das Modem über Lan 1 angeschlossen ist. 

Auf die Werte gebe ich aber keine Garantie, weil der Zeitpunkt, zudem ich das gelesen habe schon etwas zurückliegt und ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher bin.


----------



## K3n$! (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*

Ich denke, was du meinst, sind Router mit eingebautem Modem. Hierbei hast du recht.

Midnight hingegen meinte nur einen Router ohne Modem und das ist dem egal ob es 32Mbit oder 6Mbit sind.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Lauren (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*

Ja erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten! 
Die Daten kommen über Glasfaser. Mittlerweile habe ich auch was offizielles vom Anbieter gefunden:



> Hallo,
> 
> noch mal für alle nicht VDSL-Kunden zur Aufklärung:
> 
> ...


Wie ich weiterhin erfahren habe, bekomme ich evtl. auch Hardware zugeschickt. Bin mal gespannt. Aber schon seltsam, daß man bei den ganzen Modems nur schwer, wenn überhaupt, Informationen findet. 
Falls hier jemand schon Erfahrung mit Glasfaser gemacht hat, würde mich mal ein realistisch erreichter Datendurchsatz im Up- und Downstream interessieren.


----------



## Low (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*

Boar man was habt ihr alle für Internet :O

Bei mir in der gegend kann man maximal nur mit 300 kb/s downloaden...

Hoffe die Bauen das mal schnell aus...


----------



## KrickKrack (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich denke, was du meinst, sind Router mit eingebautem Modem. Hierbei hast du recht.
> 
> Midnight hingegen meinte nur einen Router ohne Modem und das ist dem egal ob es 32Mbit oder 6Mbit sind.
> 
> ...



Klar ist ihm egal was kommt. Aber in einem Router steckt ein Prozessor der eben nur eine bestimmte Leistung hat. Routen kostet Rechenleistung. Steht mehr an als die CPU verarbeiten kann, wird das ganze Langsam.
In einem Router bestimmt die CPU die maximale Bandbreite, da die Netzwerkanschlüsse normalerweise 100MBit/s bzw 1 GBit/s schaffen.


----------



## Lauren (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*



Low schrieb:


> Boar man was habt ihr alle für Internet :O
> 
> Bei mir in der gegend kann man maximal nur mit 300 kb/s downloaden...
> 
> Hoffe die Bauen das mal schnell aus...



Ich hatte vorher das Alice-Fun Paket (bis 16.000 Kbit/s) für 29.90€. Da kam aber nur 4.000-5.000 Kbit/s an. Ausserdem fielen noch extra Telefonkosten an.
Das wilhelm.tel Paket für die SAGA Mieter umfasst 100.000 Kbit/s und Telefon-Flatrate für das gleiche Geld. Ausserdem interessiert mich die Glasfasertechnologie. Da musste ich einfach wechseln. 
Wen es interessiert und wer aus dem Raum Hamburg kommt, hier mal ein Link: wilhelm.tel
Aber wie schon gesagt. Auch bei denen suche ich vergeblich nach konkreten Informationen, was Hardware angeht die diese Leistung auch erbringt.

EDIT:
Habe gerade was gefunden. Was haltet ihr davon?
FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7390 (im 4. Quartal 2009 im Handel)


High-Speed Internet dank integriertem VDSL/ADSL2+-Modem (für bis zu 100 MBit/s)
WLAN N-Router für bis zu 300 MBit/s je WLAN-Frequenzband


----------



## grubsnek (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*



Lauren schrieb:


> Habe gerade was gefunden. Was haltet ihr davon?
> FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7390 (im 4. Quartal 2009 im Handel)



Wenn ich VDSL hätte und einfach mein Modem gegen eine Fritzbox tauschen könnte, so würde ich sie sofort kaufen. Leider wird die Box aber ziemlich teuer sein oder ? 200€ ?


----------



## Lexx (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*



Lauren schrieb:


> Das wilhelm.tel Paket für die SAGA Mieter umfasst 100.000 Kbit/s und Telefon-Flatrate für das gleiche Geld. Ausserdem interessiert mich die Glasfasertechnologie. Da musste ich einfach wechseln.



bist du dir auch wirklich sicher, daß du für deine anschlussart ein MODEM brauchst.. ?
in wien gibts blizznet, fibre-to-the-home.
hat auch 100mbit. hört sich verdammt ähnlich an..
weiters haben ein paar große wohnbauträger ihre eigenen netze (intranets) aufgebaut.
auch dafür brauchst kein modem, switch reicht..

ein gewöhnlicher 100er-SWITCH reicht.
der so nebenbei bei blizznet schon im stromverteilerkasten verbaut wird,
und du hast nur mehr eine cat5-dose an der wand.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*

Ich würde das gestellte Modem bzw. gestellte Zugagsgerät nutzen und dann einen "router" auf Basis eines kleinen PCs nutzen (Atom mit zwei Netzwerkkarten). Da kannste außerdem noch zusätzlich einfluss auf die Bandbreitenverteilung nehmen.


----------



## K3n$! (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*

Kann man, denke ich, empfehlen, wie alle AVM Produkte. Wenn du das Geld hast und auch die Zeit, dann warte einfach, wie sich die Rezessionen darstellen .


----------



## Lauren (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*

@Lexx
Ich habe noch einige Infos gefunden. Wer suchet der findet 
Also der Anschluß soll laut wilhelm.tel folgendermaßen aussehen: 
http://www.abload.de/img/vdsl-iad-ne5-saga-gwg5j0b.jpg
Ein Modem gibt es also. Um die Leistung voll auszuschöpfen sollte dieses hier aber VDSL2 unterstützen. Da mein Anbieter angeblich die Hardware stellt, bin ich mal gespannt, was die ihren Kunden so gönnen. Am 20.10.09 soll es dann soweit sein.

@grubsnek
Preis steht noch nicht fest aber gegoogelt habe ich auch 200€. Das ist ziemlich viel wie ich finde...

Die Idee von nfsgame mit dem 'mini-pc' als Router finde ich ganz gut, zumal ich auch einen kleinen Gameserver plane. Aber auch hier natürlich ist alles eine Kostenfrage.


----------



## Lexx (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*

200 euro für ein modem.. 

naja, 100mbit ist halt auch kein.. massenprodukt..


----------



## grubsnek (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*



Lexx schrieb:


> 200 euro für ein modem..
> 
> naja, 100mbit ist halt auch kein.. massenprodukt..



naja. Die anderen Fritzboxen sind ja auch nicht wirklich günstig...


----------



## Lexx (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*

das waren die nie.. schon die isdn-karten waren gut, 
nein besser, aber teurer.. 

ok, ist aber wenigsten ein echtes deutsches qualitätsprodukt, 
und DAS sollte dir in allen fällen wert sein..


----------



## midnight (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*

FritzBox in allen ehren, aber wenn man schon eine Telefonanlage hat und keine Internettelefonie braucht, dann ist die FB einfach überdimensioniert. Ich habe auch nur eine Box, weil sie über den Provider damals günstig zu haben war.

so far


----------



## swatty (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese Webseite von Interesse sein könnte; dort sind verschiedener Router nach WAN/LAN-Durchsatz geordnet aufgelistet. Leider ist die Liste relativ kurz, einige Hersteller (z.B. AVM) sind mit keinem Produkt vertreten.


----------



## GokuSS4 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*

Eigentlich kriegst du von denen ein MODEM. Als Router würd ich einen mit einem hoch getaktetem Prozessor nehmen. Die DLinks sind gut. DIR-655 ?


----------



## Lauren (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bestes Modem für 100.000 kbit/s Download, 5.000 kbit/s Upload?*



midnight schrieb:


> FritzBox in allen ehren, aber wenn man schon eine Telefonanlage hat und keine Internettelefonie braucht, dann ist die FB einfach überdimensioniert. Ich habe auch nur eine Box, weil sie über den Provider damals günstig zu haben war.
> 
> so far


Das sehe ich eigentlich genauso. 200€ sind weit über meinem Limit. Zumal ich die Internettelefonie nicht wirklich brauche, da mein Angebot eine Telefon-Flat beinhaltet.

@swatty
Danke für den Link!

D-Link oder Zyxel habe ich auch schon in meine engere Wahl gezogen. Will mal schauen, was mein Provider so mitliefert.


----------

